# Reynard the Fox



## Brechje (Nov 5, 2003)

hi,

Has anybody ever read 'Reynard the Fox' ?
It's a medieval story written in verse, the original dutch version was called 'Reynaert de Vos', there's also a latin translation called 'Reynardus Vulpes' and a German translation called 'Reinart Fuchs', they were all made in the middle-ages.  It's a very well-known story about a fox who plays tricks with King Noble and continually pranks the animal kingdom, he pies on chicks and the likes 
Any information about the translations would be much appreciated !

Kiss,
Brechje


----------



## Incognito (Nov 5, 2003)

Hm, this is definitely something to look up at some point - sounds very interesting!

ADDENDUM: Just found an English translation on amazon.com here. Sounds very interesting. 

I have definitely heard of it before - this will be worth checking out. Good call.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think I've ever heard of this.  Sounds like great fun, though.  I'd love to get an English and a Latin translation side by side - my Latin is quite rusty now, but I'm sure that would be a fun way to get some practice in reading Latin.  I'll have to see if I can get hold of it.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow, just up my alley!  Brechje, do you know if the dutch version is available anywhere?  This would be a fun way to practice!


----------

